# SpeedCuber now Live!



## brosif-smith (Jan 12, 2018)

https://speedcuber.azurewebsites.net

This is a website I have been working on for quite some time. I was dissapointed with current desktop and mobile browser timers for speedcubing. Most of them stored times with cookies and had pre-set lists of categories. This app lets you store times and have as many different cube groups as you like, as well as name them whatever you want. It also generates scrambles, has the option of an inspection time and lets you delete times if you flub up and accidentally save one. I'm not trying to make money from this, I wanted a site that was better than the rest and that would be fun to use. all you have to do is sign in real quick and you're free to save as many times as you want, and they don't get erased if you clear cookies like other websites.

Please try it out and give me feedback. I will add any features you think it's lacking. I want it to have everything the speed cubing community needs to have a good experience.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 12, 2018)

Some suggestions:
- Make it more customizable: colors, background image, the length you have to hold down timer key, etc.
- Make the time in the center of the screen and make it bigger
- Get rid of the save time/delete time selection after you finish a solve, it should be saved by default.
- Change the statistics section: Make it so it shows your current and best single, Mo3, Ao5, Ao12, Ao50, Ao100, Ao500, and Ao1000.
- The scramble should show by default. If the 2x2 and 3x3 scrambles aren't random state already, make them so.

There's definitely more but I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## brosif-smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the input, I'll add those feature right away.


----------



## homec leanncr (Jan 20, 2018)

its a great post.thanks for sharing


----------



## PickleBlake (Feb 16, 2018)

Bugs:
- When entering new Categories, if you press space for the name it will start and stop the timers

Additions:
- Possible adding more default categories for 2x2, 4x4, etc
- Ability to view previous scrambles
- Option to leave inspection time on by default

Overall a great application! Thank you!


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice! Do you use Microsoft Azure?


----------

